# Woodworking vise advice



## volunteers (Mar 4, 2011)

I just finished my workbench and would like to add a vise to the side of the bench. I don't need an expensive one since it won't be used too much.
My bench top is about 2 inch thick. I want the vise to be even or blow the bench surface since I use plane a lot. Any advice? I found one from amazon:
Amazon.com: IRWIN 226361 6-1/2-Inch Woodworkers Vise: Home Improvement
can this one be mounted below the bench surface? Thanks.


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

They don't give very much information about the dimensions and mounting of the Irwin vise, but it appears to be designed for a much thinner top combined with an apron. 

I think what you'd want in that style of vise would be one like the Jorgensen, that has an extended casting on the back that mounts to the bottom of the table.

Amazon.com: Jorgensen 41012 Woodworkers Vise: Home Improvement

Note that you will probably need to add "filler" stock under the bench to get the vertical positioning where you want it - particularly if you add wooden jaw faces that extend above the cast iron jaws. There are also similar designs that are less expensive than the Jorgensen, if budget is an issue. 

I'm not clear on where you are mounting, however - on the end of the bench, or on the face (long side). For an end vise, you might also consider a dual-screw design, so stock can also be positioned vertically between the screws. (The distance between the screws can be established to suit your needs.)

Lie-Nielsen Toolworks USA | Chain Drive Vise

Veritas® Twin-Screw Vise - Lee Valley Tools

This works for either a face vise or an end vise.


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

I had one of those Irwin vises a freind gave me and it was light duty at best.. I know some of the others are more expensive, but it is likely a one time purchase,and probably save Ya money in the long run....


----------



## jeckysmith (May 27, 2011)

I am thinking about woodwork in my house. Please have any suggestions.


----------

